# From hiding in my house to driving, dating and giving oral presentations



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi, I just wanted to post a little background in here until I tell my achievements. I've suffered from social anxiety since I was about 11 years-old and I haven't been diagnosed until I was 19 yo. My major problems arose when i entered college in 2014 at the age of 17: my low self-steem increased, I thought people hated me, that people avoided me, because I was boring, that I didn't have funny stories to tell and that I was dumber than the entire class. This contributed to not being able to go to parties, to not talking to my roommates and classmates and to not being able to do oral presentations. Presenting was the main reason I left college after six months. Just thinking about it used to cut my sleep. Plus, I've never kissed a boy and I started panicking while I was driving, quitting it.

Between 2014 and 2016, I worked with my dad, had depression, suicidal thoughts and life was an burden to me (and I didn't want to go to college just because of oral presentations). 

Suddenly, with the help of meds and a lot of prayer, I started to crawl off this hole of sadness. 2017 e 2018 were the years of triumphs. Really slowly, I got back driving. It was a difficult process, with a lot of crying and shaking feet and hands, always thinking that the other drivers were better and superior. Then, I decided to put myself as the one I wanted to respect and love. I started driving and NOW I LOVE TO DRIVE. 

I also had my first kiss. It changed something. I felt peaceful and hopeful that somebody would love me. I started to go to parties(!), got really crazy, kissed a lot of people not because others wanted me to do it, but because I wanted this freedom. Well, by the end of the 2017, I turned down this parties and all of a sudden I found a loving and matching BOYFRIEND.

In 2018, I decided to go back to Uni. I applied to Law school and got in, but my fear of presenting was beyond normal. Therefore, my psychiatrist did a statement that I had social phobia and couldn't present. Ok. But then I started to ask questions to the teachers(!) in a room full of students AND TODAY I DID MY FIRST ORAL PRESENTATION since i left high school. I took 80 mg of Propranolol and prayed. I was nervous af, but I spoke with a good voice and with good ideas. I just can't believe it.

So I say: never give up, there is hope. Peace.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats, i also transcended most my SA


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Wow nice and I hope you keep it up and get better everytime 😄😱 

I am still trying to become comfortable just going outside. I go out everyday to walk or buy something to confront my fears and try to have positive thoughts too and there is progress. 
Thank you for sharing your story because it can help others think that there is hope and becoming better is possible (I hope you do get better).


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you, guys☺
I wanted this post to warm the hearts of those who are panicking 
I hope you get better as well
Bad things never last forever


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well, that was an unfortunate truncation on the classic skin.


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

splendidbob said:


> Well, that was an unfortunate truncation on the classic skin.


Sorry i didn't understand the sentence
What would you mean with "classic skin"?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I wish you best


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

BirdBook said:


> Sorry i didn't understand the sentence
> What would you mean with "classic skin"?


When viewed through active topics on the forums classic skin, it appeared thus....

"From hiding in my house to driving and giving oral ...".



Don't mind me, just being immature. Congratulations on your improvements .


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

splendidbob said:


> BirdBook said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry i didn't understand the sentence
> ...


Oh, now I see it hahaha
it's alright, sometimes being immature is healthy
Thank you, hope you get improvements as well


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

That's awesome, congratulations. It's always encouraging and empowering when you're able to face your fears.:yay


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Giving oral...hahahahahhahaha 

Giving oral in cars?


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

Instead of sharing good vibrations, people preffer writing retarded comments... 
Childish af


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> That's awesome, congratulations. It's always encouraging and empowering when you're able to face your fears.


Thank you! ☺


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Good job! I was alarmed when I didn't see the last word of the thread title lol. But that still does not change the purpose of this thread.


----------

